# Wedsite down Again??????



## Insightibanez (Apr 28, 2010)

I'm fairly new here, but I've noticted that the website has been experiencing alot of downtime issues. Can anybody shead some light on the reason why? -Thanks


----------



## jymellis (Apr 28, 2010)

last time it was for a facelift. not sure about this time.


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 28, 2010)

The site goes down fairly regularly and has done ever since Alex switched servers. The amount of downtime usually depends on how quickly I notice it and whine at him to fix it. He said he was gonna be out of town for a week so I was worried we were gonna be down for a lot longer, but I managed to get ahold of him.

Those of you with Facebook should add the page in my sig, if you haven't already - it'll give you somewhere to post when the site's down rather than everyone flocking to MG.org, plus I post progress updates/ETAs/etc.


----------



## ralphy1976 (Apr 28, 2010)

thanks for the headsup man.


----------



## Prydogga (Apr 28, 2010)

Any ideas when he's gunna "unfuck" the site layout?


----------



## DDDorian (Apr 28, 2010)

He told me he'd do it after the Easter weekend, which obviously didn't happen. I do keep reminding him and he says he'll do it but his track record isn't spectacular so I wouldn't hold your breath.


----------



## Customisbetter (Apr 28, 2010)

Well at least i didn't have to call. Even if that wasn't his real number it still would have been awkward.


----------



## Leon (Apr 28, 2010)

Prydogga said:


> Any ideas when he's gunna "unfuck" the site layout?



He didn't fuck the old one up, he created a new one! Hurray! It's a feature!


----------



## jymellis (Apr 28, 2010)

i like the new layout. only thing i dont like is no forum spy lol.


----------



## leandroab (Apr 28, 2010)

DDDorian said:


> ...it'll give you somewhere to post when the site's down rather than everyone flocking to MG.org...



Apparently, a lot of people, including myself, can't register to MG.org because "your e-mail has been banned". I tried all communication links available on that site, no success... 

Anyways, Alex should know regular downtimes are not normal. As of yet, he shows no sign of actually caring about this place. Why bother working with this website anyways?

Thanks for the updates on the ss.org facebook page.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Apr 28, 2010)

^  thats great


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Apr 28, 2010)

jymellis said:


> i like the new layout. only thing i dont like is no forum spy lol.



We still have Forum Spy, there's just no direct link to it. 

Just save this link in your bookmarks: Sevenstring.org - ForumSpy


----------



## Insightibanez (Apr 28, 2010)

Thanks guys for keeping me up to date!!!!


----------

